# Izzy kidded



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Izzy kidded yesterday on day 147, while I was in school,so these are the first kids ever born here. She had twin boys,so unfortunately I wont get to keep one like I hoped,but they are the cutest things ever and are the exact colors I wanted. Nice looking little guys


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cuties!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

That flashy one is beautiful! I've been trying to get that on a doe, but my genetics don't match lol Congrats on the successfull birth though!! :stars:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks :] He is a flashy little guy,I wish one was a doe lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!

Very cute little guys!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

liz said:


> CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!
> 
> Very cute little guys!


Good guess,since she did have twins like you thought :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the brown one the most too be he isn't a she.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, they're gorgeous guys!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! :clap: They are both cute little guys!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!! Beautiful kiddos!!! Can't believe she had twins.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies! They are so adorable!!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

wow - love those colors!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute...congrats...  :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys  Now on to search for a new doe to add... lol I really like Kastdemurs, and Lucky Stars but both are far away and probably out of my price range. I also really like Shady Lawn, and Autumn Acres at least they're in neighboring states lol Anyone have any experience with these breeders/lines?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new ones, and yes sharp colors! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry that you did not get a doe. They are so darn cute.

Do you have more to kid?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> I am sorry that you did not get a doe. They are so darn cute.
> 
> Do you have more to kid?


No more Lamanchas,I have a dry yearling from the same doe,then I have a Boer x which I wont be keeping kids from,and a Alpine/Nubian bred for grade Alpines,but she's not due until May


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the cute kids!! It's too bad you didn't get a doe.

I know the lady at Autumn Acres....her does are awesome!! Love, love, love her goats. She has lots of Kastdemur's bloodlines, as well as some One*Oak*Hill and Rockin-CB. She's also got some pretty nice Alpines. :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> Congrats on the cute kids!! It's too bad you didn't get a doe.
> 
> I know the lady at Autumn Acres....her does are awesome!! Love, love, love her goats. She has lots of Kastdemur's bloodlines, as well as some One*Oak*Hill and Rockin-CB. She's also got some pretty nice Alpines. :wink:


Thanks  I would be very interested in getting a kid or two from her but I think it was a bit of a drive from here, 6 hours if I remember right,I'll have to check


----------

